# Head stock Brass Oiler tube question



## LuiTutin (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a 1965 Heavy 10 that I am restoring. The front brass oiler tube in the headstock was pushed flush with the spindle bearing saddle, (forgive me if I have the name wrong). Are these tubes press fit or threaded?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 12, 2013)

They're just pressed in but are a bit of a pain to raise back up once they get pushed in too far. Here's some pictures of how somebody did it.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1126...ms/5089469902739088401?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1


----------



## LuiTutin (Mar 12, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> They're just pressed in but are a bit of a pain to raise back up once they get pushed in too far. Here's some pictures of how somebody did it.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1126...ms/5089469902739088401?banner=pwa&gpsrc=pwrd1



Don, (OldMachinist) Thanks a ton for the advice and pics !!!! Fell into this beauty from a buddy who was admiring my 1940's era DELTA woodworking equipment in  my cramped workshop. He made comment that I had as many pieces of equipment as his pop. I responded that the only thing missing was a metal lathe and a vertical mill. His response was "I got an old lathe you can have", ( young man inherited a job shop from his dad and is doing great). My jaw dropped. Picked it up two days later in a snowstorm and have been administering TLC ever since.

A big THANKS again.
LuiTutin


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 13, 2013)

LuiTutin said:


> Don, (OldMachinist) Thanks a ton for the advice and pics !!!! Fell into this beauty from a buddy who was admiring my 1940's era DELTA woodworking equipment in  my cramped workshop. He made comment that I had as many pieces of equipment as his pop. I responded that the only thing missing was a metal lathe and a vertical mill. His response was "I got an old lathe you can have", ( young man inherited a job shop from his dad and is doing great). My jaw dropped. Picked it up two days later in a snowstorm and have been administering TLC ever since.
> 
> A big THANKS again.
> LuiTutin



Lets see some pics of that lathe!


----------



## LuiTutin (Mar 14, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Lets see some pics of that lathe!



I'll have to send th epics from home.  Spindle caps and guards placed for show. Cleaned up the spindle last night and assembled the headstock. 
Gear box, Bed, Rack and Ways next.
Tailstock screw, Coumpound rest screw both shot so once I get this baby running I will make replacements.


----------

